# The New Kids...



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just recieved these two males from 1fish2fish.  I love these little guys already. The yellow male flared at me as soon as I removed him from the box.:lol: He looks like he's going to be such a character. The turqouise boy is still a little bit shy so I'm waiting for him to warm up. These guys are currently marbling so I can't wait to see how they change. Anyways on to the pictures! 

View attachment 25350


View attachment 25351


View attachment 25352


View attachment 25353


I'll try to get pictures of the 2 girls soon.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, the little yellow dude is adorable.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay.. there are my babies <3 They look great!

Lil Blue does take a little while to settle down if you upset him but in a couple days he should be flaring his little butt off.

The yellow is finally starting to fin out so I'd either keep him next to his brother so they can flare or tape a mirror to his tank so he has something to flare at throughout the day.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. 

Ok, I'll set up a mirror next to the yellow's tank.

And lol "Lil Blue" I think that's what I'm going to call him :lol:. I already have a "Little Red Marble," so why not?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just love seeing the new babies )


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww they look great! I love the yellow guy


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... Hopefully "Lil Blue" actually stays blue! I was so surprised when he started getting red on him but I really like how he's turning out.

I think the yellow boy will stay primarily yellow. His mommy started getting that grungy black head marbling too but it never really spread that far.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Who are these kids out of?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The freebie pair you sent me along with my Blues (I haven't managed to get a spawn to survive from the blues yet... due to my own errors).

Here's Daddy (Bowie).. GREAT father. Hoping to spawn him again in the future.


















Mom.. she died a couple months ago.. still don't know what caused it but I'm thinking water contamination since I lost a few other fish around the same time. I'm still sad about that because she was amazing... just beautiful.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Karen and monroe!

Their parents are beautiful! 

Here are some more photos.
View attachment 25355


View attachment 25356


View attachment 25357


The yellow female.
View attachment 25358


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That yellow female.... WOW! D8


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Such beautiful fish! You're so lucky. I have an empty 1 gallon right now that I'm itching to fill with a small female, but no money to get more fish right now. I NEED ANOTHER GIRLIE! lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow.. yellow is looking better than I thought he did... he must have been practicing while I wasn't looking LOL. He's the one that has had a HUGE nest in his tank every day since I pm'd you those pictures. I didn't think he had as much spread as he does. Aren't you glad I twisted your arm into getting him ;-)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol yeah I was surprised when I saw him flare... I didn't know he had that kind of spread yet 

Haha you bet I am!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What deep coloring the female has!! WOW! I was also gonna say the yellow male's spread is pretty good!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like the yellow male.....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Karen he _is_ a NICE boy....I can't wait to see him mature, and then later spawn him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys are making me blush  Here's hoping Beat can take them and make them even better than I could have :-D I really can't wait until your able to spawn those yellows.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie, I can't wait to spawn them either!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

That yellow female is absolutely stunning! I'm so jealous! I'm now super excited to be getting a female of my own soon!! <3333


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I woke up to 2 bubblenests from them this morning.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe.. I guess they like California :-D How's the blue girly doing?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well Lil Blue was being cute right now, so I snapped a few more pics. 

He has adorable white lips. 
View attachment 25421


View attachment 25422


View attachment 25423


PS Jackie, he's getting a few white and red scales close to his head. He didn't have them yesterday.  I wonder what he's going to turn into now. :lol:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Hehe.. I guess they like California :-D How's the blue girly doing?


Lol they're little California kids. :lol:

Blue girl is doing great! She loves flaring at her neighbor LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, they're gorgeous!! They look bigger than mine. I haven't seen them flare yet but maybe they will if I show them a mirror.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yours are on the smaller side DQ. Not sure why since they got the same treatment as Beats kids.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's alright. I love them just the same.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

More pics of yellow boy.  

View attachment 25486


View attachment 25487


View attachment 25488


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He looks SO nice!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He does! I can't wait until I spawn him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're going to make awesome babies!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

AHHH! I love yellow bettas! Still haven't found one in my LFS and LPS, but I won't give up ;D

Your fish are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love yellow bettas, too. That's why I got one. lol


----------

